# What role does the RAE play?



## WillyLandron

What is the role that the RAE plays in the Spanish speaking world? Is it helpful ? Are people aware of its rules ? Is it too conservative ? Too liberal ?

Do grammarians mostly agree or disagree with the Real Academia?


----------



## SpiceMan

This discussion comes from here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=93004


----------



## SpiceMan

diegodbs said:
			
		

> El hecho de que la lengua " no creo que tenga nada que ver con la circunstancia concreta de que en ese momento en Argentina, para poder ocupar un puesto de responsabilidad en una institución, hubiera que ser partidario de la junta militar. Si un golpista dice que la tierra gira alrededor del sol, también tiene razón. En política será un personaje odioso, pero eso no hace que si habla de lingüística tenga que serlo forzosamente.
> 
> Supongo que el pueblo argentino hizo muy bien utilizando el voseo donde y cuando le diera la gana, eso es lo que tenía que hacer y lo que hizo.
> Un saludo.


 Si, sé que también se puede argumentar que como las escuelas basan sus programas escolares en este tipo de instituciones, *sí* influyen en el idioma, hasta cierto punto. 

Pero no creo que entendernos entre cubanos, venezolanos, mexicanos y españoles -entre otros- tenga mucho que ver con la escuela tampoco .

Tanto los españoles, argentinos, etc. escriben en foros etc . "hay comida/ai comida/ahi comida" indistintamente, "debe aver", etc. Y en todos estos países la primaria es obligatoria, que es donde supuestamente se aprende cosas tan básicas.
Como dije antes, tenemos el ejemplo del inglés donde, sin ninguna institución central, no tienen problemas de comunicación entre los distintos países angloparlantes, con cronologías similares al español.

Con respecto al voseo, las aceptaciones, tanto de la RAE como de la Academia Argentina, son anacrónicas: todos voseaban desde hacía más de 100 años en Argentina. Y el toque tirano se lo dá cuando:
1) Dice que "se puede siempre y cuando". Yo hablo lo que quiero y cuando quiero.
2) Dice que no tengo que ser ni vulgar ni pretencioso. Nuevamente, yo hablo como quiero. Si me consideran vulgar es mi problema.


----------



## WillyLandron

Bueno, yo opino que no tiene que solo ver con otrografía. Por ejemplos estas frases son naturales en varios países. 

_*Ello* hay cerveza en la nevera.

Hay alguien detrás *tuyo*.

¡*Iros* de aquí!

*Dame cerrando* la puerta, por favor.

*La primer* jornada del campeonato fue aburrida.

Estoy triste desde que te *fuistes*.

Nunca digas de *este* agua beberé.

*Habían* solamente dos personas.

Este juego aún no ha sido *descripto*.

_ _¡No se *lo* puede andar molestando por trivialidades!

Al cerdo no se *le* mata de esa manera.

No está prohibido, *inclusive *el gobierno le da subsidios a los fabricantes.
_
_Quiero comprarme una camisa *a* rayas._

Cuando digo que son *naturales*, quiero decir que cuando se dicen en ciertos países, y en muchos medios, no se notan como el tipo de error que haría un nonativo (ej: _quiero que vienes*_) o un niño (ej: _No cabió porque está rompido_*) o un nativo (ej:_ andó por toda la cuidad*_).

Sin embargo, aunque la RAE diga que están mal la gente seguirá hablando como quiere. Y de todos modos, dudo que la mayoría de estos «errores» dificulten la comprensión.


----------



## gvergara

Hay cosas que pueden considerarse como giros o usos propios de cada país o área hispanohablante. Pero hay fundamentos gramaticales básicos que no pueden pasarse a llevar, al menos no si queremos preservar la esencia de nuestro idioma y evitar que el día de mañana cada cual lo hable como le plazca; de repente me imagino que un alemán que aprendió español en España me diga que debe decirse _Mátale_ en vez de _Mátalo_, o que debo poner el signo de exclamación o interrogación sólo al final de cada frase u oración porque en muchos países de habla hispana se estila así... En ese sentido siento que la RAE no es completamente rigurosa y respetuosa del espíritu del español, lo cual demuestra, por ejemplo, al refrendar el _leísmo_ en determinados contextos o situaciones, en circunstancias que un verbo transitivo es y seguirá siempre siendo un verbo transitivo. Ésos son puntos que deberían ser intransables, más allá del área geográfica. 


Gonzalo


----------



## SpiceMan

Para mi el idioma no tiene "esencia" invariable. Por algo el español es una lengua viva y no muerta. Sino sería como el latín donde todos saben perfectamente como es todo, pero nadie lo habla. Creo que en el fondo, en eso radica la diferencia de opiniones. Con respecto a los leísmos, la unica queja que tengo es que no la diferencien como "españolismo" o algo así, de la misma manera que diferencian las expresiones de todos los otros países. Pero como es una institución de España, están en su derecho.


----------



## gvergara

Yo pienso que el español sí tiene una esencia, un fondo. Por algo es español y no francés, búlgaro, feroés o tailandés. No digo que deba ser un idioma rígido e inflexible (de hecho, no hay nada más fome que la invariabilidad) y estoy de acuerdo que cada país guarde aspectos propios que hacen que, por ejemplo, el español que se habla en Chile sea distinto e inigualable al que se habla en Perú, Nicaragua, Guinea Ecuatorial o Uruguay. Sí digo que hay normas básicas que deben respetarse de manera que, teniendo en consideración esas diferencias regionales, todos los hispanohablantes podamos seguir entendiéndonos sin sentir que otro hispanohablante está vulnerando el idioma.

Gonzalo


----------



## belén

Creo que es importante la existencia de la RAE, teniendo en cuenta que el castellano es una lengua que se habla en lugares geográficamente muy separados y tener detrás un organismo (más allá de que sea "real" y "español" porque creo que eso viene del siglo XVIII pero queda sólo el nombre, ya que la RAE está formada por académicos de todos los países hispanohablantes) es de gran ayuda para mantener la cohesión de la lengua común. 

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## SpiceMan

Como para explicar un poco de dónde viene la discusión... 
En el hilo anterior, un forero dijo que la RAE "más que dictar buenas normas para el buen uso de la lengua, "legaliza" barbarismos y errores comunes de manera que dejen de serlo". (Y otro forero dijo que a veces también sentía lo mismo).

Yo por mi lado dije que me parecía todo lo contrario: que tenía un purismo lingüista, o sea, que es bastante conservador. Para mi eso es intentar "limitar" al idioma de cierta manera. (De más está decir que me parece una tarea quijotesca, al idioma no lo puede limitar nada ni nadie)

Este es en realidad el aspecto sobre el que más me interesa ver opiniones de todos.

A partir de ahí (como toda discusión) se empezó a hablar de mil cosas distintas sobre la RAE, el idioma, que si las reglas al final no las sabe nadie, etc.

Sobre "Is it helpful?", claro que sí, no dejo de usar el diccionario por nada del mundo. Pero que la RAE diga recién en 1973 que el voseo no se qué cosa después de más de 100 años de voseo en Argentina no me sirve de mucho: las reglas se crearon al hablar español, y van a ser modificadas por futuras generaciones al seguir hablándolo.

Claro que si alguien dice "se matame el a de cuchillo", no tiene sentido. Pero negarse a aceptar el leísmo cuando media España habla así me parece algo absurdo.

En 50 años van a aparecer las reglas sobre cuándo el leísmo es correcto . Tarde. Me parece mejor analizarlo ahora.


----------



## WillyLandron

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> En 50 años van a aparecer las reglas sobre cuándo el leísmo es correcto . Tarde. Me parece mejor analizarlo ahora.



Bueno, solo quiero decirles que el _leísmo _cuando se usa para la persona masculina singular ya es correcto según la RAE aunque dicen los señores que se prefiere *LO *por razones etimológicas. 

También quisiera decirles que el _leísmo _es tan viejo como el castellano y ha sido la regla descriptiva en la región donde nace el idioma desde el principio. 

Aun así, la RAE cambió de parecer varias veces. En 1771 deciden que «A Juan *LO* mataron» es incorrecto. En 1854 se admite «A Juan *LO* mataron» pero se prefiere «A Juan *LE* mataron». En 1920, la RAE dice que «A Juan *LO* mataron» es incorreto. Solo «A Juan *LE* mataron» vale. En 1973 se vuelven a admitir las dos formas pero esta vez se prefiere «A Juan *LO* mataron». Y eso es lo que hay nos dicen los caballeros.

En todo este tiempo, la gente sigue hablando, y en aunque con un poco menos de libertad, escribiendo como le da la gana.

Yo ya tengo mi propia opinión y no tengo la intención de convertir a nadie. No soy evangelista. Estos comentarios los hago por si hay dudas sobre cuales son y cuales fueron las reglas de la RAE. Sin más.


----------



## SpiceMan

Justamente por eso me parece mal dejarlo "para después". Después ya cambió todo


----------



## jmx

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Yo por mi lado dije que me parecía todo lo contrario: que tenía un purismo lingüista, o sea, que es bastante conservador. Para mi eso es intentar "limitar" al idioma de cierta manera. (De más está decir que me parece una tarea quijotesca, al idioma no lo puede limitar nada ni nadie).


De "quijotesca" nada de nada, viven a cuenta del contribuyente :





> Lo que no deja de ser llamativo es que la Academia Española, financiada al 50% por el Estado, no convoque concursos públicos para adjudicar sus contratos. No está obligada a hacerlo porque las ocho reales academias son "corporaciones científicas de derecho público", lo que las exime de cumplir la legislación de contratos de las administraciones públicas. El Ministerio de Educación destinó en 2004 un total de* 3,7 millones de euros* a la RAE. A esa cifra hay que añadir los 169.000 euros que este departamento asigna a la Comisión Permanente de la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española, de acuerdo con los datos facilitados por el propio ministerio.


Fuente : http://www.el-mundo.es/elmundolibro/2004/11/19/protagonistas/1100868741.html

Hoy por hoy la RAE es básicamente un interés creado. Me sorprende la cantidad de gente que se traga lo de que "ayuda a mantener la unidad de la lengua".


----------



## SpiceMan

Dije quijotesca en el sentido de que está destinada a fallar, no de indigente.


----------



## WillyLandron

jmartins said:
			
		

> De "quijotesca" nada de nada, viven a cuenta del contribuyente :Fuente : http://www.el-mundo.es/elmundolibro/2004/11/19/protagonistas/1100868741.html
> 
> Hoy por hoy la RAE es básicamente un interés creado. Me sorprende la cantidad de gente que se traga lo de que "ayuda a mantener la unidad de la lengua".


Creo que es un error de lógica. Yo tengo un amuleto. Cuando juego fútbol, siempre marco almenos un gol. Conclusión: es por el amuleto que anoto.

El hecho de que exista una RAE y que un español comprenda a un argentino no implica que es por la RAE. Hasta que alguien no me expliQUE cómo funciona el mecanismo, hasta que alguien no me dé datos y pruebas, jamás voy a creer que anoto por el amuleto.


----------



## perrodelmal

Parece que este tema sí apasiona. Yo, la verdad, tiendo a pensar que el español no existe como lengua única (no trato de discutir este tema). Antes de que empiecen a lloverme críticas lo que quiero decir es que no existe una única forma de hablarlo, aún cuando la RAE se aferra a ello.

 Antes solía pensar que existía una sola forma correcta, pero me he dado cuenta que incluso dentro de mi país se habla distinto en muchas zonas y que no por eso unos tienen la razón y otros están equivocados. A fin de cuentas el español es una lengua viva, y son las personas que lo hablan (a través del tiempo) y no una academia quienes deciden su futuro.

 He visto muchas veces cómo las personas tienen un punto de vista muy rigorista y con un simple "me remito a la RAE" quieren dar carpetazo al asunto, pero se olvidan que la RAE favorece especialmente al español hablado en España y piensan que, cuando no es la única, es la forma 'más correcta'.

 Pero lo que yo digo es que yo hablo español, ¿y ahora resulta que una institución que está en un lugar muy lejos que ni conozco viene acá a decirme cómo es que mi familia, mis amigos y yo tenemos que hablar aún cuando así hemos hablado toda la vida?

 No digo que la RAE no ayude, yo la consulto cuando tengo dudas, pero de eso a pensar que lo que dice la RAE es la verdad absoluta hay una diferencia enorme. Tiendo a pensar en la RAE como una serie de lineamientos más que como un reglamento.

 Tampoco digo que lo que dice la RAE es incorrecto. Por supuesto que es correcto, pero no es lo único. La RAE es excluyente, punto.


----------



## WillyLandron

También creo que a la RAE se le da un papel que ni la misma RAE quiere.

El otro día vi al director de la RAE en una entrevista. 

La periodista le pregunta que donde se habla el mejor español. Su respuesta: 

En todos los países y todas las regiones donde se habla se habla bien el español. Ninguna variedad del español es mejor que otra. Son simplemente variantes del mismo idioma. 

La periodista le pregunta que puede hacer la RAE para que la gente hable mejor. Su respuesta: 

Nada. La RAE no puede hacer más que recomendar. Todo el mundo es libre de hablar como quiera. La RAE, junto a las academias americanas, sugiere lo que se considera más culto, pone las palabras que encuentran en España y las que reciben desde las academias americanas en el dicionario, dentro de cierto límite, pero la no RAE obliga a nadie a hablar de cierta manera. Son solo recomendaciones. El idioma esta vivo, cambia, y le pertence a los que lo hablan.


----------



## Fernando

perrodelmal said:
			
		

> La RAE es excluyente, punto.



¿Esto no es una contradicción en los términos?


----------



## SpiceMan

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Nada. La RAE no puede hacer más que recomendar. Todo el mundo es libre de hablar como quiera. La RAE, junto a las academias americanas, sugiere lo que se considera más culto, pone las palabras que encuentran en España y las que reciben desde las academias americanas en el dicionario, dentro de cierto límite, pero la no RAE obliga a nadie a hablar de cierta manera. Son solo recomendaciones. El idioma esta vivo, cambia, y le pertence a los que lo hablan.


 _
La Real Academia Española fue fundada en 1713 por iniciativa de Juan Manuel Fernández Pacheco, marqués de Villena y duque de Escalona, con el propósito de «fijar las voces y vocablos de la lengua castellana en su mayor propiedad, elegancia y pureza»._

Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Academia_Espa%C3%B1ola
(interesante la sección Organización y operación).

Su fundación ya define los criterios de modo muy arbitrario. La RAE ha ido modificando su postura con el transcurrir del tiempo, pero quedan "viejos vicios" (propios de la mecánica de trabajo) que restringen el registro de voces comunes y una imagen negativa (para mí, que soy crítico de la RAE) que ya viene del pasado y tiene que revertir aún.

Por otro lado, este proceso está muy ligado a como se ha ido "liberando" el mundo. (que tanto la RAE, como el mundo, me parece que falta que sean mucho más libres aún )


----------



## WillyLandron

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> _
> La Real Academia Española fue fundada en 1713 por iniciativa de Juan Manuel Fernández Pacheco, marqués de Villena y duque de Escalona, con el propósito de «fijar las voces y vocablos de la lengua castellana en su mayor propiedad, elegancia y pureza»._


Lo siento. Muchas americanos se me van a ofender pero la verdad hay que decirla. Ese lema «_fijar las voces y vocablos de la lengua castellana en su mayor propiedad, elegancia y pureza_» es considerado antiquado y equivocado hoy por la RAE. No lo encontarás en ningún documento reciente de la RAE.

El lema de hoy es: "...velar porque los cambios que experimente la Lengua  Española en su constante adaptación a las necesidades de sus hablantes no  quiebren la esencial unidad que mantiene en todo el ámbito hispánico."

En cambio, si vas a sitio de la academia mexicana,http://www.academia.org.mx/, y no quiero decir que solo son los mexicanos porque todos los países americanos tienen el mismo defecto, verás ese lema. ¿Por qué nos empeñamos a ser más católicos que el papa ?
¿O es que estamos atrasados ? Las academias americanas son un disparate. La de mi país, creo, está entre las peores.

No es que esté de acuerdo con el lema de hoy de la academia española porque también, pienso yo, es un error pensar que existe una esencial unidad linguística. Los que nos une es que nos interesamos. Por eso se hablan norteamericanos e ingleses sin problema (y sin academia).

Pero la RAE ha cambiado. Pero para mí sigue siendo, en verdad, un zero a la izquierda. A muy poco gente le importa un comino lo que diga la RAE. Y eso se puede comprobar sin mucha dificultad.


----------



## SpiceMan

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> El lema de hoy es: "...velar porque los cambios que experimente la Lengua  Española en su constante adaptación a las necesidades de sus hablantes no  quiebren la esencial unidad que mantiene en todo el ámbito hispánico."
> Es un español más moderno, pero el mismo sentimiento. Pureza, esencia. Son casi sinónimos.
> [...]
> Pero la RAE ha cambiado. Pero para mí sigue siendo, en verdad, un zero a la izquierda. A muy poco gente le importa un comino lo que diga la RAE. Y eso se puede comprobar sin mucha dificultad.


 jajajajaj 

A mi me sirve mucho su diccionario . Aunque para los localismos hay que preguntarle a alguien de la zona. Con la tecnología de hoy en día y lo fácil que es agregar algo a una base de datos y tenerlo disponible en internet instantáneamente, es medio absurdo que no se haga porque "gente de letras" no lo considera así.
También es una pena no poder disponer del diccionario histórico (ni por internet, ni en papel).


----------



## jmx

WillyLandron said:
			
		

> Pero la RAE ha cambiado. Pero para mí sigue siendo, en verdad, un zero a la izquierda. A muy poco gente le importa un comino lo que diga la RAE. Y eso se puede comprobar sin mucha dificultad.


Yo no lo veo así. En primer lugar hay que recordar que entre 1991 y 1998, no hace tanto, el director de la RAE fue mi paisano Fernando Lázaro. Hace poco pude hojear su libro "El dardo en la palabra", recopilación de sus artículos para el diario "_El País"_. En algún artículo deja bien claro que para él la manera de hablar regional está bien para _hablarla en casa_, pero no para la _vida pública,_ en la que sólo hay una manera correcta de hablar español. A todo lo demás lo llama "vulgarismo".

Por otro lado, esta idea de reservar el habla regional/dialectal para casa está profundamente enraizada en la mentalidad de muchos españoles, quizá más en los del Sur. Es el resultado de siglos de inculcar la idea en toda persona que pisara una escuela. Eso no se puede borrar de un día para otro, y hay muchísima gente que parece tener la necesidad de que la RAE o cualquier otro prescripcionista que pase por ahí les corrija sin piedad sus "errores" y les ayude a "hablar bien". Es contra esa pobre gente, más que contra la RAE y gente por el estilo, contra los que tenemos que luchar los que vemos la cosa de otra manera.


----------



## Fernando

Era un proyecto de Lázaro Carreter que no sé si se culminó crear un Diccionario Histórico al que se fuesen llevando las palabras del castellano que sólo tuviesen un interés histórico y dejar el Diccionario para las palabras realmente usadas.

Desde mi punto de vista es útil y soy una voz autorizada dado que pago parte de su financiación. Si no me equivoco los académicos sólo cobran dietas, pero si tienen un sueldo me parece estupendo.

Por supuesto que todo el mundo habla como le da la gana. El que haya tenido problemas con la Policía del Español que opine. Yo no he estado en la cárcel por usar mal el español.

Cuando yo hablo español (o un inglés el inglés) los dos queremos acercarnos a la norma común para que se nos entienda. Te aseguro que si oís una conversación mía con un amigo o con un compañero de trabajo no me entenderíais, pero es que otro madrileño tampoco me entendería. Hay tal cantidad de localismos, giros propios, sobreentendidos, etc, que ni de coña.

¿Pretendéis que la RAE incorpore algo para que entendamos los mensajes de móvil? ¿Y cuándo lo haga qué?, la siguiente tecnología los habrá dejado obsoletos.

Y por cierto, cada vez que alguien usa el leísmo "bestia" (¿Has traído el pan? Sí, LE he traído) me pega dos patadas donde ya sabéis.


----------



## WillyLandron

Fernando said:
			
		

> Y por cierto, cada vez que alguien usa el leísmo "bestia" (¿Has traído el pan? Sí, LE he traído) me pega dos patadas donde ya sabéis.


Perdón. No quisiera interrumpir la conversación ya que fue mi culpa que comenzó esta millonésima discusión sobre la RAE pero...

No puedo creer que personas digan :

Sí, LE [el pan] he traído.

Yo pensaba que esa frase era imposible in castellano.


----------



## SpiceMan

[offtopic]
En cualquier thread sobre leísmo (hay varios en este foro), aparentemente común en alugnos lugares de España, vas a encontrar varios ejemplos que te hacen doler el oído. 
[/offtopic]

Me parece que es una discusión sin sentido, ésta sobre la RAE. Están los que quieren una RAE que incluya todo (me incluyo), y los que quieren que lo que se incluye sea limitado bajo algún aspecto. Supongo que entre los que quieren limitar, además, hay diferentes criterios.

O sea, una discusión bizantina.


----------



## Alundra

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> En cualquier thread sobre leísmo (hay varios en este foro), aparentemente común en alugnos lugares de España, vas a encontrar varios ejemplos que te hacen doler el oído.


 
Y los ojos... 

Alundra.


----------



## WillyLandron

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> Me parece que es una discusión sin sentido, ésta sobre la RAE. Están los que quieren una RAE que incluya todo (me incluyo), y los que quieren que lo que se incluye sea limitado bajo algún aspecto. Supongo que entre los que quieren limitar, además, hay diferentes criterios.
> 
> O sea, una discusión bizantina.



Posiblemente. Pero mi aprendí una palabra nueva: *bizantino*. Ahora voy a ver si está en el DRAE, uno nunca sabe.


----------



## ampurdan

SpiceMan said:
			
		

> También es una pena no poder disponer del diccionario histórico (ni por internet, ni en papel).


 
Pues la verdad es que en la página web de la RAE están todos los diccionarios históricos, desde el de autoridades (1726-39). En la página de inicio hay que clicar en "Diccionarios académicos".


----------



## SpiceMan

Eso me pasa por leer lo que dicen por internet sin dignarme a verificarlo. 

De todas formas, no existe todavía por lo que dice acá: http://es.news.yahoo.com/24012006/185/diccionario-historico-pone-marcha-apoyo-gobierno.html


----------



## ampurdan

Perdona, SpiceMan, ahora veo que estamos hablando de cosas distintas. Yo estaba hablando de las ediciones anteriores del diccionario de la Real Academia, y el diccionario histórico parece ser una especie de diccionario de todos los términos usados alguna vez en castellano y su evolución histórica...


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente. Lamento autocitarme: Ver post nº 22.


----------

